# getting better only mild dp/dr questions!



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi im getting really better and starting to live like i did before this experience but theres only one thing holding me back, i keep questioning everything for example these questions keep playing in my head 
What if i was always derealized but didnt know it and ill never be "normal"? (i know this sounds crazy and negative)
How do i know if im fully underealized and undepersonalized?
Will you feel like your old self or a new different person?
I think im just a little nervous/excited of what my life will be like when i "wake up" from this experience since i got so used to it!

any tips for these setbacks?? can anyone relate?

-thanks!!


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I can relate completely i am currently at a stage where i no longer get unreality spells, no weird sensations, and hardly any weird thoughts. I constantly feel off, and brain fog is on and off. I too wonder if get thoughts like "will i ever feel myself again", "when i know if i am better". Its annoying because i think these intrusive thoughts are slowing my recovery. I'll be checking up on your post to see if you get any replies.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

You know you've recovered when you suddenly realise that you haven't thought about DP/DR or reality for a week.
You will be your old self, though more confident and relaxed.
You haven't always been derealized without knowing it, the thing about derealization is that you do notice it, that's why it sucks. Those negative thoughts are just caused by anxiety.


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

Onibla said:


> You know you've recovered when you suddenly realise that you haven't thought about DP/DR or reality for a week.
> You will be your old self, though more confident and relaxed.
> You haven't always been derealized without knowing it, the thing about derealization is that you do notice it, that's why it sucks. Those negative thoughts are just caused by anxiety.


SOOOOO True!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've had dp and recovered from it, so I can answer your questions with a good amount of confidence.

*What if i was always derealized but didnt know it and ill never be "normal"? (i know this sounds crazy and negative)
* If you were always derealized then you wouldn't have noticed or been bothered by this experience. It would be normal for you and you would know no different.

*How do i know if im fully underealized and undepersonalized? Will you feel like your old self or a new different person?
* Trust me, you will know. I know that when you're in the middle of it, sometimes you cannot even remember what normal or reality felt like. But when it comes back you instantly recognize it for what it is. It's this ever changing fluid feeling. I can't fully describe it for you because I'm not there yet but you will know without a doubt when it happens.

As far as being your old self, no you will not wake up and be the exact person you were the day that you got dr. Time has gone by since then and even if we feel alseep and like we aren't experiencing things, we are. We are having experiences, making memories, and growing and changing as a person. It won't be like suddenly waking from a coma and trying to come to grips with who you suddenly are outside of that dreamland. Recovery happens so gradually that you really barely notice it. It doesn't suddenly go away and jolt you into another world. It slips away the smallest bit each day so that your experiences can intergrate back into reality. So literally, one day, you are going to look around and be like "it's gone and I feel better" and it isn't this huge revolution kind of thing.

When I recovered I got to the point where I felt like 99.9% better but something was still just off. I couldn't put my finger on it but it was like this last little bit of distortion in my perception. I woke up the next morning looked around and it was gone. I was completely better.


----------



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you for all the replies i can really relate!!! i havent had dp and dr in a few weeks!! and it feels great i am finally getting my life together, the only thing holding me back and what makes me slip into mild dp and dr is headaches and vivid dreams, its not necassarily these things that make me slip into it, its me remembering, oh i could just be having these headaches and vivid dreams from stress and anxiety, its like a bad reminder and makes me slip back a little into that nasty cycle!! this cycle is about to break thought i can feel it, its only a matter of time i know once i get my life together and get a job and do stuff a normal teenager will do it will go away i have hope!!!! - thanks again for replying and if you have any tips for headaches and vivid dreams that would be greatly appreciated!!!







you guys are heroes from recovering fully from this!!! god never gives us anything we cant handle!!


----------



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

ambrosialv said:


> SOOOOO True!


i believe this is so true too!! ive had a few mini times like a day or two days where i havent even paid attention to it and felt good but then had a setback but now i have been without dp and dr for about 3 weeks







!! now its time to eliminate the rest of my stress and anxiety and get on with my life!!


----------

